# Unkraut abflammen ? Erfahrungen



## Michael der 2. (7. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Leute

Es ist mal wieder so weit. Das Unkraut ist teilweise größer als ich.
Das Zeug hat sich über die Jahre so festgesetzt, dass ich nicht mehr weiß, wie ich es bekämpfen soll. Wir haben schon mit 2 Personen 3 Tage gezupft und es kommt so viel nach. Roundup Unkrautmittel hat es auf Dauer auch nicht geschaft und ich will das Zeug nicht alle paar Wochen großflächig versprühen.
Es gibt ja noch die Methode mit dem Abflammgerät, wo man mit Gas die Zellstruktur zerstört.

Das wäre jedenfalls schneller und Umweltfreundlich und kann regelmäßiger erfolgen, als von Hand zupfen.
Habt ihr Erfahrungswerte und könnt was dazu sagen?

Damit ihr wisst wovon ich rede.... Es handelt sich um 2 Einfahrten über 2m Breit und 15 bis 20m lang.
Es wurde von der Vorbesitzerin stark vernachlässigt, sodass schon eine kleine __ Birke aus den Fugen wächst, ich brauche also was zur Flächenbekämpfung und was schnell geht. Rupfen und zupfen erscheint sinnlos. Da fang ich hinten direkt wieder an, wenn ich vorne fertig bin.


Gerne auch andere Lösungsvorschläge und Gerätetipps.

Wie immer bin ich für jede Antwort dankbar,
Grüße Michael


----------



## Turbo (7. Aug. 2016)

Salü Michael

Empfehle dir einen separaten Flaschenwagen und den Infrarotbrenner zum abflammen. 
Zum richtigen abflammen.
Kurz mit dem Brenner über die Pflanze um  ihr einen Hitzeschock zu verpassen.  Dadurch spalten sich die Eiweise und die Pflanze geht ein. Nicht warten bis die Pflanze schwarz und verkokelt ist. Da pasiert nichts mehr und die Wurzeln bleiben intakt. Dadurch geht dir die Arbeit nicht aus.


----------



## Michael der 2. (7. Aug. 2016)

Danke für die Info 

Ja. Flaschenwagen wäre ne Idee. Was ist denn ein Infrarotbrenner? Elektrisch betrieben? 

Grüße Michael


----------



## Turbo (7. Aug. 2016)

http://unkrautbrenner-abflammgeraet.de/

Da sind die Unterschiede beschrieben.
Profi Geräte kannst du auch im Baumarkt mieten.


----------



## Tanny (7. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Michael,

hast Du DIr schon mal überlegt, die Fugen gar nicht von Wildkräutern zu befreien?

Die Wildkräuter in den Fugen sind hinsichtlich des ökologischen Nutzens unbezahlbar.

Sie bieten vielen Kleinstlebewesen Futter, Schutz und gefahrlosen Übergang.

Damit es gepflegt aussieht, ist es im ersten Jahr einmal Mühe:

Du mähst die Fugen runter (mit Rasenmäher), gehst mit einem Fugendurchzieher da durch, um sie
aufzulockern und sääst dann Fugensaat von Rieger Hofmann ein:

* defekter Link entfernt *

da sind sogar niedrigwachsende, blühende Wildkräuter drin.

Diese Wildkräuter setzen sich mit der Zeit immer mehr durch.

In den ersten Jahren musst Du, weil die alten Kräuter noch mit hoch kommen, einmal die Woche eben mit
dem Rasenmäher rüber fahren - dann wird es von Jahr zu Jahr weniger.

Wir müssen das höchstens noch 2-3 x im ganzen Sommer.

Es sieht toll aus und ist ökologisch wertvoll.

Du musst dieses pestige Zeug Glyphosat nicht in die Umwelt schütten (das sollte man verbieten....)
und Du ersparst all den Kleinstlebewesen in Deinen Wildkräutern den Feuertod.

Außerdem ist es im Endeffekt auf lange Sicht weniger Arbeit und billiger.

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Michael der 2. (7. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Kirstin

Mal wieder eine super Idee von dir. Deine Denkweise gefällt mir sehr

Hab daran tatsächlich schon gedacht, nur die Vorgehensweisen war nicht klar.  Hab mich bei der Baumschule Horstmann schon über fugenfüllende Pflanzen informiert. Sogar wächst von selbst schon das wilde __ Veilchen, was sich langsam ausbreitet und von uns verschont geblieben ist. Ich werde mir deine Idee genau betrachten. 

Hast du vielleicht Fotos? 

Danke, Michael


----------



## Tanny (7. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Michael, 
ich suche nachher mal, ob ich Fotos aus der Blüte irgendwo habe - jetzt muss ich erstmal meinen Dackel unter 
den __ Wasserschlauch befördern - der ist gerade aus dem Graben gekommen......und sieht....naja aus........

Schlammschleuder eben.....

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Joachim (7. Aug. 2016)

Michael der 2. schrieb:


> Roundup Unkrautmittel hat es auf Dauer auch nicht geschaft und ich will das Zeug nicht alle paar Wochen großflächig versprühen.


Roundup tötet zu 99% nur das, was benetzt wurde und davon von Haus aus manches besser, manches schlechter (alles was viele Wurzeln hat, wie Quecke) und manches gar nicht (Brombeeren, aber auch gegen die gibts was feines). Der Einsatz alle paar Wochen und vor allem auf befestigten Flächen ist schlichtweg auch verboten. Und - Roundup wirkt um so besser, mit je weniger Wasser als Mischungspartner es ausgebracht werden kann. Wir haben z.B. Dochtstrechgeräte, da kommt RUp pur rein und im Feldeinsatz (und auch daheim) könnte man bis auf 5ml Mischung! je qm herunter gehen, was dann 50l Mischung je Hektar (10.000m²) entspräche. Am besten bei Windstille, in den frühen Abendstunden wenn die Pflanzen trocken sind...  



Michael der 2. schrieb:


> Es gibt ja noch die Methode mit dem Abflammgerät, wo man mit Gas die Zellstruktur zerstört.
> Das wäre jedenfalls schneller und Umweltfreundlich und kann regelmäßiger erfolgen, als von Hand zupfen.
> Habt ihr Erfahrungswerte und könnt was dazu sagen?


Mein alter Herr "rennt" mit so ner Gasflasche rum und räuchert damit Unkraut. Wohlwissend, das es nur Kosmetik ist, da man damit die wenigsten Wurzelunkräuter erwischen kann. Man reduziert, regelmäßig angewandt bestenfalls die samenden Unkräuter. 
Zu DDR-Zeiten haben wir immer die Feldränder und Grabenböschungen, die wir übers Jahr fürs private Grünfutter ernten wollten, herunter gebrannt. Ist heute zu Recht verboten und worauf ich hinaus will - es hat dem "Unkraut und Gras" nie ernsthaft geschadet, es kam immer wieder. Man hat damals so nur das überständige Gras beseitigt... Wie gesagt - heute streng verboten (gut so) und es soll nur veranschaulichen was ich vom abflammen halte, wenns was bringen soll.


----------



## Tanny (7. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Michael, 

ich habe nur zwei Fotos auf die Schnelle gefunden. 

Komisch - da fotografiert man immer alles und jeden und die blühenden Fugen übersieht man geflissentlich......

Aber ich hoffe, ein wenig kann man sehen.

    

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Michael der 2. (8. Aug. 2016)

Danke schön

Also bei den Betonplatten ist das wirklich ne gute Idee. Evtl besorge ich auch nur eine Sorte Saatgut.  Muss mal schauen, ob die Hornveillchen separat zu bekommen sind.
Stelle mir das aber schon schwierig vor wenn das Unkraut schon so gut eingewachsen ist.
aber möglicherweise führt beides zusammen zum Ziel.
Wenn das Zeugs nicht so hoch wäre, hätte ich damit wirklich keine Probleme. Mein Garten ist eh ziemlich wild, da würde das schon passen. 

Grüße und danke für die Tipps

Ps: Roundup versprühe ich wirklich nur mit schlechtem Gewissen


----------



## Tanny (8. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Michael, 

da würde ich DIr empfehlen, Dich bei Rieger Hoffmann beraten zu lassen. 
Die haben richtig, richtig Ahnung, haben nur standortheimisches Saatgut und können Dir sagen,
welche flachwüchsen Wildkräuter in der Lage sind, das eingewachsene Zeug zu verdrängen - wie gesagt, 
die ersten ein oder zwei Jahre musst Du natürlich regelmässig mähen, um das hochwüchsige Zeug zu 
schwächen und das flache Kraut zu stärken. 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## troll20 (8. Aug. 2016)

"Unkraut abflammen ? Erfahrungen"
Das hat ein Nachbar wörtlich verstanden und seinen Weg zum Haus mit einem Dachbrenner von Unkraut befreit.
Leider hatte es da 6 Wochen lang nicht geregnet und er als Bequemer Zeitgenosse auch keinen Gartenschlauch benutzt.
Naja was soll man da sagen, wenn auf einmal 20m Koniferen 5m hoch in Flammen stehen .........
Aber Unkraut war erst einmal weg


----------



## Joachim (8. Aug. 2016)

Gabs deswegen nicht auch vor kurzem erst nen Hausbrand? Weil einer vorm Haus gefakelt hat und die Hecke mitspielen wollte?  Immer schön aufpassen und nen Eimer parat haben. Mit Wasser.


----------



## Tanny (8. Aug. 2016)

da folgt dann die Strafe auf den Fuss


----------



## Turbo (9. Aug. 2016)

Deshalb habe ich ja das Abflammgerät mit Infrarot Brenner empfohlen. Es dauert etwas länger bis die Hecke brennt.


----------



## Michael der 2. (10. Aug. 2016)

Joachim schrieb:


> manches gar nicht (Brombeeren, aber auch gegen die gibts was feines)


 
Hallo Joachim 

Ja, mit Brombeeren habe ich auch so meine Probleme. Ich bekomme die einfach nicht weg. Aktuell reiß ich sie seit dem Frühjahr  mit Wurzeln raus aber es kommen immer 3 nach. Die sind jetzt halt schön klein. Hab auch schon überlegt mit dem Abflammgerät zu versuchen aber da liegt viel kleines Totholz. Das wird wohl eher ein Flächenbrand.
Was gibt es denn dafür? 

Grüße Michael


----------



## Erin (10. Aug. 2016)

Moin Michael,

ich mach das wie Kirstin, funktioniert sehr gut  Bei unserem alten Haus wuchs in der Einfahrt Mauerpfeffer, Stiefmütterchen und sogar Kornblumen in den Fugen. Ich habe anfangs immer, wenn ich was ausgerupft habe, Samen ausgestreut, dauerte ein Jahr, dann war alles bunt. Mit Stiefmütterchen klappt das sehr gut, die bleiben dann extrem klein, aber blühen wie verrückt.
Hier im neuen Haus bin ich noch nicht dazu gekommen, wird erst nächstes Jahr gemacht, aber hier wächst auch schon was:

        

Bei Bild 2 und 3 weiß ich nicht genau was es ist, aber es bekommt auf jeden Fall Blüten, mal sehen...die __ Margeriten wachsen übrigens überall.
Das nächste Mal will ich, neben Stiefmütterchen,  Steingartensamen nehmen, die sollten mit den Voraussetzungen auch gut zurecht kommen.


----------



## Michael der 2. (10. Aug. 2016)

Hallo 

Bild 3 könnte eine Königskerze sein. Die Blätter sind behaart. 

Grüße Michael


----------



## Erin (10. Aug. 2016)

Oh....Dankeschön Gerade mal gegoogelt, das könnte tatsächlich sein...die wird dann aber doch etwas zu groß


----------



## Michael der 2. (10. Aug. 2016)

Oh ja. Stammdurchmesser über 5cm


----------



## Tanny (10. Aug. 2016)

Aber dafür ist die Königskerze eine der besten Atemwegskräuter, die ich kenne


----------



## Biotopfan (10. Aug. 2016)

Hallo, wir haben 50m Gehtsteig mit Rinne und einen 25qm Hof.
Da krabbel ich 2x im Jahr durch und zupfe alles Unkraut weg.
Jetzt nach den Urlaub war es besonders viel, aber vorher konnte man es noch nicht richtig packen. Am Montag hat es geregnet und ich bin Dienstag eine Stunde auf den Knie rumgerutscht. Dafür ist auf 1/3 des Gehsteigs alles blitzblank. Unser Nachbar hat den ganzen Samstag morgen für die gleiche Länge geflammt und ich hab gleichmal meinen Gartenschauch ausgerollt, nicht das er mir noch den Garten abflammt...
Bei meinem Gehsteig, der das gleich Unkraut hat wie seiner, ist jetzt bis nächsten Frühjahr Ruhe, bis auf paar vereinzelte Pflänzchen, die reiß ich beim vorbeigehen raus..bei ihm erblüht alles wieder in den nächsten 4 Wochen. 
Roundup habe ich seit 20 Jahren im Keller für Härtefälle...funzt noch...hatte ich aber schon lange nimmer im Einsatz. Ich nehm dann einen Handschuh, klecker da paar Tropfen drauf und reib die unliebsame Pflanze damit ein. Das geht genauso, wie Sprühen, is aber viel Sparsamer und man trifft nur betreffende Pflanze. Ich hatte es mal für Wiesenknopf in meiner Natursteinmauer gekauft..das ging nicht zu jäten :-( Keine Chance.
Sonst wird alles gezupft, gehackt (außer Giersch und Quecke) oder mit schwarzen Müllbeuteln, nochmal längs aufgeschnitten das sie doppelt so groß sind und mit Schreddermaterial belegt..damit kriegt man sogar Giersch weg..dauert etwa 1 Jahr, dann is er futsch.
Dann schau ich ob die Folie löcher hat, leg evt. neue aus und nach 2 Jahren is er sicher kaputt...
Schredderzeug und Laub is ein gutes Thema..bei uns verläßt nix den Garten, außer ein Sack mit Gierschwurzeln und __ Disteln. Das wird alles großzügig unter die Büsche gepackt und verhindert dort auflaufen von Unkräutern und wenns dochmal eins geschafft hat, ist es leicht auszureißen.

Unser anderer Nachbar hat solche Hofsteine mit breiten Fugen, wegen dem Regenwasser...da steht immer 10cm hoch das Unkraut und blüht und samt
1x im Sommer, wenn am heißesten ist, sitzt er mit ner Flasche Bier auf dem Boden und kratzt die Fugen aus...wir haben schon gesagt, er soll doch einfach mit dem Rasenmäher drüberfahren, aber er macht es nicht...wir sind zum Glück nicht in Windrichtung...dort wohnt ein "Rasen mit der Nagelschereschneider ) 
*ggg* der hat echt Spaß
Is aber auch soeiner, der im Frühling, wenns Unkraut noch garnicht richtig da ist (lunst so mit 5mm raus) und es noch nicht die erforderlichen 18° hat, und am nächsten Tag Regen angesagt ist, mit der großen Rucksackgiftspritze auf dem Gehsteig Roundup versprüht...
Manchmal is das echt zum Mäusemelken

Morgen zupf ich weiter, damit die Samen nicht ausfallen...

Und glaub mir..wenn Du das immer abmähst und nicht blühen läßt, verschwinden 80% der Unkäuter. Der Rest ist dann ein Klacks...Mußt nur hartnäckig dranbleiben
VG Monika


----------



## sugger1234 (11. Aug. 2016)

Ich würde es mit Wurzeln rausreißen, rauskratzen und an den stellen dann Streusalz streuen, das funktioniert am Pflaster und Gehweg sehr gut, man braucht dann immer wieder nur alle Paar Wochen nachstreuen, da kommt so gut wie nix mehr raus, das ganze sieht aber anderes aus im Garten, der Rasen oder auch andere Pflanzen würden auch eingehen
mit dem Abrennen hatten wir keinen Erfolg da kam alles schneller wieder als wir dachten


----------



## Christine (11. Aug. 2016)

sugger1234 schrieb:


> Streusalz streuen, das funktioniert am Pflaster und Gehweg


Supertipp - wir haben ja auch noch nicht genug Salz überall rumfliegen.
Das Grundwasser versalzt, Pflanzen - neben dem gewollten Unkraut - sterben, Tierpfötchen leiden. Bei den großen Flächen, um die es hier geht - ne, ne, ne, wenn das alle machen...denkt doch mal ein Minütchen weiter als bis zum eigenen Tellerrand.


----------



## Erin (11. Aug. 2016)

Ist das nicht auch strafbar? In unserer Gemeinde dürfen wir jedenfalls nur in absoluten Ausnahmefällen im Winter streuen, machen natürlich trotzdem viele bei jedem Fissel Schnee


----------



## koile (11. Aug. 2016)

Also ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit Essigessenz gemacht. 
Kann aber nicht sagen ob es Erlaubt ist,................... aber auf meinem Gelände frage ich auch nicht .


----------



## pema (11. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Michael,
noch ein paar Fotos von schönen Fugen.

                   

petra


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Aug. 2016)

Michael der 2. schrieb:


> Bild 3 könnte eine Königskerze sein.


Habichtskraut ? Das wuchert bei uns auch in jeder Ritze,


----------



## Vogel (15. Aug. 2016)

Ja, wenn das Unkraut sich schon stark verwurzelt hat ist das ein echtes Problem. Mein Bruder musste letztendlich die oberste Erdschicht abtragen.


----------



## Erin (12. Sep. 2016)

Neue Fugenbilder...


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (13. Sep. 2016)

Abflammen bringt nichts und ist sehr gefährlich!
Meine Schwester und auch Freunde von mir haben so Ihre Koniferenhecken abgefackelt.
Da genügte ein kleiner Funke und die sind förmlich explodiert!

In beiden Fällen war zum Glück die Feuerwehr so schnell da, das die Flammen nicht auf das Haus übergreifen konnte, aber bei meiner Schwester war es schon etwas angekokelt.

Also wenn man seine Koniferenhecke loswerden möchte, ist das eine tolle Möglichkeit...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Sep. 2016)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 171348
> Habichtskraut ? Das wuchert bei uns auch in jeder Ritze,



Hi Torsten,

ja, das ist __ orangerotes Habichtskraut (Hieracium aurantiacum). Sät sich auch bei mir aus wie Hulle - allerdings im nassen Moorbeet - und macht auch schöne Ausläufer. Hat für ne Wildpflanze allerdings auch ne sehr seltene Blütenfarbe

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Sep. 2016)

Wie_der_Eisbaer schrieb:


> Abflammen bringt nichts und ist sehr gefährlich!
> Meine Schwester und auch Freunde von mir haben so Ihre Koniferenhecken abgefackelt.
> Da genügte ein kleiner Funke und die sind förmlich explodiert!
> 
> Also wenn man seine Koniferenhecke loswerden möchte, ist das eine tolle Möglichkeit...



Hi,

so was wie Hecken aus Lebensbäume, Fichten oder Scheinzypressen fällt ja auch unter "Unkraut"

MfG Frank


----------



## wander-falke (23. Sep. 2016)

Ungeflammt und mit etwas Bewuchs sieht das doch alles etwas romantisch aus, Oder ? 













Ja, das ist natürlich nicht vergleichbar mit dem deutschen Vorgarten, aber es hat was.....


----------



## lollo (24. Sep. 2016)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> so was wie Hecken aus Lebensbäume, Fichten oder Scheinzypressen fällt ja auch unter "Unkraut"



Hallo,

deswegen werden diese ja auch manchmal abgeflammt


----------

